# Louise Farrenc



## JLi (Jan 31, 2018)

Louise Farrenc is one of the most underrated composers. She composed symphonies, overtures, and more. You should really check her out.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes, her symphonies are works created by someone that knew the art of music (her only works I know). I look forward listening to the chamber music in some time.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Wonderful and precious disc to me.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

She and her husband were also among the earliest of early music enthusiasts. In 1861 they published a collection in twenty volumes named “Le Trésor des Pianistes” in the hope of reviving the harpsichord and virginal repertory of the 17th and 18th centuries. In addition to her work as editor and publisher, Louise also brought this music alive by giving a series of séances historiques, in which she and her students performed the works of Rameau, Purcell, Muffat, Kuhnau, Frescobaldi, Froberger, and other neglected composers.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Had a look around YouTube. There doesn't seem to be all that much available, but here three symphonies are there, plus some chamber music. The third (at least the few minutes I listened to) reminds a bit of Mendelssohn, perhaps:






Sounds very well worth a listen. I downloaded it to give it my full attention in due course.


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Louise Farrenc was one of my earliest classical music purchases when I got into it seriously a bit over a year ago. It was a disc of her 1st and 3rd symphonies, and I actually like the 1st better than the 3rd. I've listened to a fair bit of her chamber music through my google play music subscription and like much of that too.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, she wrote some lovely pieces.

I remember, back during my musical school days, that I prepared with a couple of schoolmates this beautiful Trio for flute, cello and piano. I really loved the Andante:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes! She has some wonderful music. I need to queue her up into my phone


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

and sister to Auguste Dumont.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes, Farrenc as a composer is an absolute gem. Beautiful music in the Symphonies, it's a shame none of the big names or big orchestras have checked her out, to my knowledge anyway. My second favourite female composer!


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

Karin Hendel and Ewa Warykiewicz recorded the second sonata by *Louise Farrenc*
allmusic.com
With the fantastically delicate interpretation and world's best bow technique.

The CD contains works by underrated female composers. It includes also *Pauline Viardot*, *Lili Boulanger* and *Elfrida Andrée*.
If you don't know them, this is the perfect opportunity to discover them all.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I also rate the symphonies, especially the 3rd, and greatly like quite a lot of her chamber music - including the piano trios and piano quintets. She is definitely one to check out if you have a taste for 19th century music.


----------

